# Space Saver



## Jboy33 (Nov 20, 2021)

Hi All
I’m After a 125/70/19” ET space saver for a 66 plate TTS , 8S0 601 027 , any Ideas , 
I have emailed the wheel shop as they are out of stock . 
TIA
John


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Spacer Saver wheel on TTS...
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...ource=app[/URL]"]Spacer Saver wheel on TTS...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jboy33 (Nov 20, 2021)

gogs said:


> Spacer Saver wheel on TTS...
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...ource=app[/URL]"]Spacer Saver wheel on TTS...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi mate 
Nothing coming up on the link 
👍


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Spacer Saver wheel on TTS...


So I'm finally getting around to starting a project to add a spacer saver wheel into my 2017 TTS. I've read a few threads on here where people have done the same so I've started sourcing the parts. The first part I got at the weekend was the actual wheel, I did a bit of research an concluded...




www.ttforum.co.uk






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jboy33 (Nov 20, 2021)

gogs said:


> Spacer Saver wheel on TTS...
> 
> 
> So I'm finally getting around to starting a project to add a spacer saver wheel into my 2017 TTS. I've read a few threads on here where people have done the same so I've started sourcing the parts. The first part I got at the weekend was the actual wheel, I did a bit of research an concluded...
> ...


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

A few listed on eBay, search part number 8K0601027D

I ended up buying the lot from Audi in the end


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

look for a Q2 one, it uses the same wheel


----------



## Jboy33 (Nov 20, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> look for a Q2 one, it uses the same wheel


Hi Kevin 
All the Q2 ones on EBay are 18”


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I’ve still got mk1 & mk2 space saver wheels from previous cars, both 18” of course !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jboy33 (Nov 20, 2021)

gogs said:


> A few listed on eBay, search part number 8K0601027D
> 
> I ended up buying the lot from Audi in the end


Nothing coming up for me with that part no


----------



## Jboy33 (Nov 20, 2021)

I’m sure the one I need is 
8S0 601 027


----------



## LastTango (Aug 6, 2021)

If you want a 19" TT/Q2 wheel, the chances are you will have to wait for them to come back into stock.

If you can accept a wheel that only fits on the rear, which is where it should be fitted anyway, the 8K wheels are plentiful, and used examples far cheaper.

After looking on eBay and Gumtree for three months, this is what I settled on..

Audi TT MK3 space saver Conversion Kit | eBay


----------



## Jboy33 (Nov 20, 2021)

LastTango said:


> If you want a 19" TT/Q2 wheel, the chances are you will have to wait for them to come back into stock.
> 
> If you can accept a wheel that only fits on the rear, which is where it should be fitted anyway, the 8K wheels are plentiful, and used examples far cheaper.
> 
> ...


I have bought the foam kit , just need the wheel , 
Ideally I’d like the 19” , what size are the 8k ones as I’ve read the foam bin won’t sit in the 18” ones 
Thanks 
John


----------



## LastTango (Aug 6, 2021)

The 19" TT/Q2 is 3.5J, ET15.

Most of the 19" space saver wheels that fit the likes of the A4, are 4J, ET29, so sit very slightly higher in the boot recess.

As long as you buy a 19" with the 125/70 tyre, I see no reason why the foam bin shouldn't fit.

Do you have the foam bin part number?, I can then easily check it's the same as mine, John.


----------



## Jboy33 (Nov 20, 2021)

LastTango said:


> The 19" TT/Q2 is 3.5J, ET15.
> 
> Most of the 19" space saver wheels that fit the likes of the A4, are 4J, ET29, so sit very slightly higher in the boot recess.
> 
> ...











This is what I bought , here’s the receipt


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

The 8K0 number is the one listed on page 1 of the space saver thread.

I bought 8S0 along with the other bits listed in the breakdown image


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jboy33 (Nov 20, 2021)

LastTango said:


> The 19" TT/Q2 is 3.5J, ET15.
> 
> Most of the 19" space saver wheels that fit the likes of the A4, are 4J, ET29, so sit very slightly higher in the boot recess.
> 
> ...


I’ve also read that the centre bore on the other 19” is bigger and you shouldn’t really rely on the nuts to clamp the wheel on


----------



## Jboy33 (Nov 20, 2021)

Looking back on that thread you can get the right wheel minus the tyre for 
A8S0 601 027 £138.40 , 
Which I will probably buy then buy another 19” 125/70 space saver and swap it over


----------



## LastTango (Aug 6, 2021)

Jboy33 said:


> Looking back on that thread you can get the right wheel minus the tyre for
> A8S0 601 027 £138.40 ,
> Which I will probably buy then buy another 19” 125/70 space saver and swap it over


When I collected the items on the Ebay listing, I was given an invoice from Audi by the seller with the exact same five part numbers.

Wouldn't buying the £138.40 rim from Audi, plus a second hand 125/70 tyre, then paying for fitting, work out far more than having a short wait for the wheel shop to re-stock?.
IIRC, they charge around £160 all in, which obviously includes a new tyre.


----------



## Jboy33 (Nov 20, 2021)

LastTango said:


> When I collected the items on the Ebay listing, I was given an invoice from Audi by the seller with the exact same five part numbers.
> 
> Wouldn't buying the £138.40 rim from Audi, plus a second hand 125/70 tyre, then paying for fitting, work out far more than having a short wait for the wheel shop to re-stock?.
> IIRC, they charge around £160 all in, which obviously includes a new tyre.


1 , I’m really impatient 🤣🤣
2 , worth every penny if you get a puncture ☹☹. 
im off to Audi tomorrow to collect 1 final piece off the invoice so I’ll price it tomorrow , 
thanks for your help
John


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

Q2 (maybe only latest one?) has '19, with the same part number (its printed on the rim) of TT


QUOTE="Jboy33, post: 9546305, member: 314719"]
Hi Kevin
All the Q2 ones on EBay are 18”
[/QUOTE]


----------



## acert54 (Oct 21, 2019)

kevin#34 said:


> Q2 (maybe only latest one?) has '19, with the same part number (its printed on the rim) of TT
> 
> 
> QUOTE="Jboy33, post: 9546305, member: 314719"]
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I bought a 2019 Q2 spacesaver spare and confirm it fits my TT perfectly, it also fits in the boot perfectly with the right foam inserts which I bought from my local Audi dealership.


----------



## Jboy33 (Nov 20, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> Q2 (maybe only latest one?) has '19, with the same part number (its printed on the rim) of TT
> 
> 
> QUOTE="Jboy33, post: 9546305, member: 314719"]
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I bought a 2019 Q2 spacesaver spare and confirm it fits my TT perfectly, it also fits in the boot perfectly with the right foam inserts which I bought from my local Audi dealership.
[/QUOTE]
Hi there 
is it the 19” or the 18” , plus I have the TTS which has bigger front calipers


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

the specific spare wheel for TT is '19... ok is not offered in option for TT but so is for the Q2, so look for this, it has the right off-set to fit the TTS front calipers (and obviously the TT smaller ones, but not the bigger RS ones)


----------



## Jboy33 (Nov 20, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> the specific spare wheel for TT is '19... ok is not offered in option for TT but so is for the Q2, so look for this, it has the right off-set to fit the TTS front calipers (and obviously the TT smaller ones, but not the bigger RS ones)


I have done my homework and I need a 125/70/19 with the ET of 15 for a 66 plate TTS .
Stole the pic from another thread .


----------



## acert54 (Oct 21, 2019)

I bought a 2019 Q2 spacesaver spare and confirm it fits my TT perfectly, it also fits in the boot perfectly with the right foam inserts which I bought from my local Audi dealership.
[/QUOTE]
Hi there
is it the 19” or the 18” , plus I have the TTS which has bigger front calipers
[/QUOTE]
it's a 19"


----------



## Jboy33 (Nov 20, 2021)

acert54 said:


> I bought a 2019 Q2 spacesaver spare and confirm it fits my TT perfectly, it also fits in the boot perfectly with the right foam inserts which I bought from my local Audi dealership.


Hi there
is it the 19” or the 18” , plus I have the TTS which has bigger front calipers
[/QUOTE]
it's a 19"
[/QUOTE]
Just had an email from the wheel shop to say the19” TT wheels are back in stock ,
£145 with free delivery


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

be sure the off-set is 15, otherwise will clash with caliper, at front


----------



## Jboy33 (Nov 20, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> be sure the off-set is 15, otherwise will clash with caliper, at front


Wheel


















arrived with the correct 15 offset


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

You may want to keep a couple of large heavy duty garbage/garden bags in your trunk for that day when you have to replace the flat tire for the space saver. Odds are good the flat tire will be covered in mud, dirt, road grime and brake dust and you don't want that all over your interior. You can also buy purpose made heavy duty tire bags from resellers like Amazon or eBay which would also work to help protect your interior. Or just stop by your local tire dealer and see if you can get a couple of them for free.

Obviously your standard OEM wheel isn't going to fit where you store the space saver and it's got to go somewhere. Hopefully you don't have a trunk full of stuff if you get a flat, or your options for storing the flat tire will be a challenge.


----------

